# Audio fiction / Podcasts / Audiodrama's



## virgiltracey

Hi All,

Over the last year i've found my work getting rapidly more busy, with overall demand up 600% on last year.

As a result I'm spending a lot more time at the desk doing admin and paperwork, research and customer contact.

I find it far easier to focus on these tasks if i'm listening to something and over the past year i've got really into audiodramas, I have a couple in the library yet to listen to, but wondered if anyone else is into them and had any recommendation's?

Never really been into the non-fiction style podcasts, so just fictional / stories / cast drama ones if you have them!


----------



## Andyblue

Been listening to Jake Humphries “High Performance “ podcast recently. My wife got me into them - listen on journey into work. 

He has really interesting people on, some really good podcasts :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Try 'The Thought Police'. :thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey

Thanks for the replies guys, but those are both non-fiction rather than fictional podcasts, was hoping to find some new things to listen to that are more drama based.


----------



## Gas head

Hey Virgil

Ive not looked but pretty sure you could download audio stories off youtube, might be worth a search.
Glad your busy has there been that much of a rush on what you make in the factory?


----------



## virgiltracey

Gas head said:


> Hey Virgil
> 
> Ive not looked but pretty sure you could download audio stories off youtube, might be worth a search.
> Glad your busy has there been that much of a rush on what you make in the factory?


Hey mate!

Yes super busy! unbelievably so, even now i'm returning from a week away and over 400 emails!

I've had a couple of my previous audio dramas return for second series, so thats keeping me going this week. hope you're well too


----------

